# N & B meeting New Year



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone know if the New Year meeting at The Woods near Stirling is still on ? I've asked on the N & B forum but no replies. 

John


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*N&B Meet*

Hi John,

How about phoning the Woods site?

If it's not on you could always join up with the Kelso mob.

Have you got you upholstery done yet and where are you?

Cheers,
Alan


----------

